# Vote on design for my first end grain cutting board



## SchwartzTheYounger (Jun 27, 2012)

I am going to make my first endgrain cutting board, but I can't decide which design I like best. These are the four designs that I narrowed it down to. Tell me which one (or ones) you like the best.

Top Left: Cutting Board 1.0
Top Right: Cutting Board 2.0
Bottom Left: Cutting Board 3.0
Bottom Right: Cutting Board 3.1

THANKS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*2.0*
That is my vote!!!
To me, it is a little less busy and really shows off the center "checkerboard". IMHO!!!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with Randy-2.0.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

2.0


----------



## Clawilli (Jun 19, 2013)

I like 2. The others are a little busy. Good Luck


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Have to agree number 2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

me 2, pun intended!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

All of them are great designs, looks like you have gotten the hang of designer software I hope it's serving you well.

-jeremy


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Number two


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Yep, number two for me as well. It centres the checkerboard and gives a pleasing visual balance.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Call me crazy, but 1.0 is my choice


----------



## BigJerryWayne (Aug 23, 2012)

2 has my vote also.


----------



## SchwartzTheYounger (Jun 27, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering, the program I used is Cutting Board Designer over on 1024studios.com. Steve Ramsey mentioned it on his Woodworking for Mere Mortals site when he made a cutting board last year. It was developed by Jeremy Greiner (who was kind enough to cast a vote above on his favorite board).

I highly recommend this program if you think you will try your hand at end grain boards. It was super easy to use, and it's great to have an idea what the board will look like before you're committed with a glue up. Plus, I'll have a guide to the strip sizes I need and their order when I do finally glue it together. This time I just used the 7-day trial version, but I intend to buy it once I get some profits from my first board sold (the program is only $9.99).

@Jeremy If you can't tell by my gushing review, it has served me well. I am excited to try out some more elaborate designs with it. Thanks for developing this program.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

2.0 is my favorite


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Another vote for 2.0.


----------



## SchwartzTheYounger (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input. The comments I had Facebook was an overwhelming support for No. 2 as well. I just finished the first glue up. If time allows, I'm going to sand, crosscut and do the second glue up tomorrow. I'll let ya'll know when I post the finished project.

Thanks again,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW, looks like a whole lot of great minds think alike! Don't know I ended up in the mix!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing the "finished" product!!!


----------



## SchwartzTheYounger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey ya'll. I finally finished my cutting board. Go check it out over here.

Thanks for all your inputs.


----------

